# I love my Antique Bike, but what is it?



## GenoSteccino (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi, new to the Cabe, I bought this a few months back and trying to identify the bike and parts.  The wheels are 28", frame is 27", and the serial number is 233967 on the bottom of the head tube.  The guy I bought it from thought it was a 1900 to 1910 Humber, but he wasn't sure.  I've overhauled everything and welded up a couple small rust holes, and have been riding it around.  I'm curious what the bike is and if the parts are correct?
Thanks for your help!!
Gene


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 1, 2020)

More pictures and one of the complete bike are definitely needed for identification.


----------



## GenoSteccino (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2020)

Uhh yeah-what he said. There are a few guys here really good at this but give us at least a fork crown! V/r Shawn


----------



## charnleybob (Dec 2, 2020)

Good grief...


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2020)

charnleybob said:


> Good grief...



Just like "Charlie Brown" would say!
Welcome to the CABE!
I noticed Costa Mesa zip code, so you're surrounded by "Bike Folk" that love these old bikes.
We want to see what you bought, so please post more pics.
Whole bike both sides, close-ups of frame junctions and parts.
Cool Front wheel; doesn't look as old as original owner said.
Have Fun here, it's a Great Forum!


----------



## GenoSteccino (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi everyone, sorry about the delay with the pics.  I've posted more but they are waiting for Moderator Approval.  Hopefully they will be visible soon, this is a cool bike.  
Thanks


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 2, 2020)

Schwinn hub?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 2, 2020)

The youth’s size handle bar grips with the arrow heads look like a Western Auto Western Flyer product.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 2, 2020)

wheels look like 28" Raleigh's to me. saddle is old import, but not old enough. Grips too new.
That is one TALL bike! Kool!!!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 3, 2020)

Welcome to the Cabe.
Congratulations,  you do indeed have a Humber frameset.
Those distinctive  upwards sloping rear dropouts and swinging seat stays identify it definitely.
According to the excellent 'Online Bicycle Museum' your frame number indicates that it was built after 1908, but which year is difficult to say.
The frames came in 3 sizes, one of which was 27 inches.
I think the saddle, wheels, handlebar grips and possibly the chainset are not original; but it certainly looks like a fun, rideable machine (depending on how tall you are lol!)
Here are some catalogue images from the early edwardian period (images from the V-CC library).....


























These images are from various catalogue years but show what these machines looked like when new, should you wish to change anything.  They didn't change much over the years.
Yours doesn't have the duplex chain stay shown, but it was the best image I could find of those rear dropouts. 
Enjoy your fantastic looking bike and ride it as much as you can, it's a beauty!


----------



## GenoSteccino (Dec 5, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the info, and thank you to dnc1 for finding the catalogs.  I suspected the hubs were not original because they are Bayliss Wiley, and the rear cogs are campagnolo and didn't come out until later.  I think it's crazy that the original catalog would recommend the 27" frame size for someone 5'-10" or taller.  I'm 6'-4" and I BARELY fit this bike.  But it is a lot of fun to ride.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 6, 2020)

I agree about the frame sizes, crazy!
But you see so many very tall frames /bicycles from this period surviving.
They did tend to ride them with the seatposts and saddles at their lowest point from what I can make out.
One theory is that cycling was still the pursuit of the wealthier classes and they tended to be taller due to better having better diets/higher calorific intake than the likes of plebs such as I!!!!!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 6, 2020)

From what you say about the rear cog and hubs, it sounds (and looks) like you have a very nice (and highly desirable) pair of wheels that would grace any vintage track bike.
Very nice!


----------

